# Best light for knitting?



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

My eyes aren't what they used to be - any suggestions on lamp brand, type, or bulb (incandescent, LED. etc) for knitting?

pzoe


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm fairly addicted to Ott lights


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

i bought an ott light at michaels when i had a 50 percent off coupon.. there awesome ! I plan to buy one more for my bedside


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I prefer bright daylight over all else, though of course during winter that can be in short supply. Ott lights are nice--used to have one but not now--and having whatever light you use over your shoulder is also helpful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I bought an Ott light at Michaels with a 50% off coupon and love it. Good light - mine also has a magnifyer on it which is not used at all. Maybe I will need it someday! . I love it - all my quilting friends had them and that is one reason I bought it - I find it is really good for knitting. Shirley


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

I, too, have an Ott light which my husband gave me for my birthday several years ago. I still cannot believe the difference the lighting makes. So clear and bright without glare. The light bulbs last forever so do not let their price discourage you from purhasing a Ott lamp.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I also use Ott lights.


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

I hope Ott appreciates the endorsements! I'm sold!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not going to endorse any particular brand of lighting but will tell you what my eye specialist suggested.

First of all I have eye problems. He said that light coming from behind to illuminate the work (knitting, embroidery, etc.) is best. I use an adjustable lamp positioned so the light comes over my shoulder. This illuminates my work, while not "flooding" my eyes with light. I prefer halogen or LED.


----------



## Mommiedearest (Sep 10, 2011)

I realy don't think that the company making the lamp has much to do with it. When I was younger {Dinosars stumping around} I was told on many occasions put the lamp behind your left shoulder when your using your eyes a lot. I guess if your left handed it would be the right shoulder. 
Please do not try this when using a kerosene lamp!

BTW I understand they are going to stop making the bulbs we have been using for years and now will only have the "spiral" kind.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

I never heard of OttLite until now...so I googled it....very interesting comparison between OttLite, traditional and CFL...http://www.ottlite.com/t-why-ottlite.aspx
Thanks for a lesson learned!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mommiedearest said:


> I realy don't think that the company making the lamp has much to do with it. When I was younger {Dinosars stumping around} I was told on many occasions put the lamp behind your left shoulder when your using your eyes a lot. I guess if your left handed it would be the right shoulder.
> Please do not try this when using a kerosene lamp!
> 
> BTW I understand they are going to stop making the bulbs we have been using for years and now will only have the "spiral" kind.


Personally I find them a bit tough on my eyes, I have to angle my new lamp so the glare is not catching me. But they do help with my insomniac hours when a bit of knitting helps settle me back to rest. This is in reference to these new fluorescent bulbs, and halogen, although if you are used to incandescent as most in my age group are[!?] colour can be a bit tricky at first. My corgi pup is a treasure, he accompanies me in these mid-night prowls.


----------



## bignana (Mar 28, 2011)

From what I understand, the incandescent light will be no more. I believe that I have SAD- (seasonal affective disorder). I had ppurchased these lightbulbs that mimic natural daylight. I lump that purchase in the guilty pleasure catagory. They are Verilux bulbs. They do last for a long time. Although I wonder if they kind-of wear out. I have a saltwater aquarium and I need to replace some of the bulbs in there every 6 months as the light wave length kind-of peters out after 6 months. 
Next bulbs I would purchase would be LED's. They do not give off alot heat but do provide an excellant source of light. But right now they are kind-of expensive.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mommiedearest, that's exactly what my eye specialist told me to do.

As for light bulbs, incandescent bulbs are already being phased out here in Colorado. I hate florescent (those spiral ones, or even the tube type) - so I've already begun to purchase the LED ones that look nearly exactly like the old style incandescent ones. They can be pricey, however if you are anywhere near an IKEA store they have the very best prices on them. A fraction of the cost anywhere else. You do have to be a bit of a mathematician to convert watts to lumins though!

I went to the Denver area IKEA with a printed out sheet that converted watts to lumins. There was a huge crowd of people around the display for the LED bulbs and no one could figure it out. My grown son and his wife, happily told people that I had a conversion chart with me! Oh my goodness, I was stuck there forever as the chart got passed around. One man was marking each box that he purchased what the equivalent wattage was and that started other people to do the same. Thought we'd never get out of there!

My home has high ceilings so I have a bit of halogen track lighting (don't notice the heat too much). My knitting lamp is an adjustable halogen that does get warm but the LED's are wonderful.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I love the Ott light with the 27 watt flourescent bulb.....I also have an 18 watt Ott, and a 13 watt Ott. The 27 watt is by far the best. 

I bought a floor lamp at Home Depot a couple of years ago.....it had a couple of jointed arms which would allow the user several different positions and the 27 watt flourescent lamp could be positioned down and very close to your work....I like that. The price was right around $70. The frame was c*ap! Made of cheap pot metal and the metal disintegrated in a very short time....was not strong enough to support the weight of the arms. Beware!

I think the KPer's who bought their Ott lamps with a discount coupon made a very wise choice!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like to use natural light when I can, and OTT lights when it's cloudy or rainy.
If you are interested in getting an OTT light, watch your AC Moore/Michaels ads for coupons or Google them for coupons. You can use a 40%-50% coupon on a regularly priced lamp and save a bunch of bucks!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll chime into the Ott chorus! I really like mine. I use it for hours daily and that expensive bulb has lasted for well over a year so far. Mine came from Michael's at 1/2 price. Of course the very best light is out on the patio on a warm, sunny day!


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

I also have an Ott bought with a coupon- I find that the glare is so much less and I get less eye fatigue. I didn't think a light would make so much difference but it does.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks to you all. It's an Ott lamp for me! I especially appreciated the reminder to light from behind you work.

I love KP. What a wonderful community!

pzoe


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I bought an 'ott' floor lamp at Big Lots for $29.99 and it came with two 27watt bulbs.

Highly recommend this.

It's bendable, too. I keep it at the right side of my recliner (bought another for next to my sewing machine) - and when doing counted cross stitch it's perfect, too because there is no shadow on my work and the lamp isn't in my eyes.


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Ott lights are the best--bought mine at AC Moore with a 50% coupon. Use it on end table on left side of couch where I sit to knit or cross stitch. The older I get, the more useful it is!!!


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

I have several OTT lights. I have two true color OTT floor lamps and my father has one in his room at the assisted living home he lives at now. They are great, and don't put off too much heat and are truly great for the "color"use the 50% off coupon sometime as it will help with the costs.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

I love my halogen floor lamp and have had it for years. It came with a 2 way switch for medium and high. Now I can only find a single high beam bulb, but it works for me. 

had a heck of a time with a pair of socks that I just finished. First one came out perfect, one yr.ago! Finally found the time to do the second this Xmas. I was dropping sts. left and right which was extremely frustrating! Spent more time with a crochet hook picking up sts. than knitting the d---m things.

have had so much trouble with dry left eye(feels like gravel under the lower lid), and can't seem to find a contact that isn't blurry or hazed. After an eye appt. I realized it was vision, not knit skills that was the problem.

Now I use peepers and the high halogen light with much better results.

Karen


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Can an LED bubulb be used in a halogen lamp?

Karen


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Ott light for sure. I have one next to my sewing machine and can now sew on black or navy at night!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

NO, a halogen lamp needs a halogen bulb. While many are extolling the virtues of Ott brand, I've not been thrilled with the materials I see used in that brand.

ANY brand lamp that you can position to come over your shoulder to illuminate your work will work. I happen to use an IKEA lamp that is very modern and adjustable...it matches my decor and works well for me.

If you are having trouble with light flooding your eyes, you should probably be checked for cataracts, this is a dead give away. Eye specialists no longer require you wait a certain amount of time before having them taken care of.

I was being blinded at night, particularly if it rained or snowed with only "moderate" cataracts. My eye specialist did a glare test on me and found I was losing over 50% of my vision under glare conditions! My surgeries were done 2 years ago and I can't tell you what a difference it made.

Light, schmight...see a vision care specialist.


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

Sunlight! That's always the best for me. Even if it's pretty cloudy, i just pull back the drapes and don't turn on a light bulb until I can't see at all. I think the whiter toned lights (over more yellowy ones) is better when it's actually dark.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

All the eye visual and dry eye occurred after cataract surgery on both eyes. Right is fine, left is being very difficult to treat.

Thanks, Karen


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

BTW I understand they are going to stop making the bulbs we have been using for years and now will only have the "spiral" kind.[/quote]

If you want the old style bulbs, buy them NOW, they are getting rid of the higher wattage ones first, then working their way down to the others. I get migrains and those darn twisty things set them off way too often, I hate them. They are coming out with different light coming from the spiral ones, don'[t know if that will help with headaches or not, doubt it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

deshka said:


> BTW I understand they are going to stop making the bulbs we have been using for years and now will only have the "spiral" kind.


If you want the old style bulbs, buy them NOW, they are getting rid of the higher wattage ones first, then working their way down to the others. I get migrains and those darn twisty things set them off way too often, I hate them. They are coming out with different light coming from the spiral ones, don'[t know if that will help with headaches or not, doubt it.[/quote]

you have my sympathy, I just get head-achey these days rather than full-blown migraine, but older fluorescents were always bad, and I don't think the modern ones are much better, besides which they are seriously toxic when broken.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I have an Ott floor lamp that came with the magnifier. But the rest of the lamp is very poor workmanship, IMHO.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I found some of the twisty bulbs last summer on sale and they have them in daylight option vs the regular bulbs in the twisty version. Granted I do not have headache problems, but the daylight version helps alot with lighting that is needed in the dark winter days. Here in Oregon, we have ALOT of dark days. I have a lamp that the light is directed upwards to the ceiling. I put a daylight bulb in this lamp and it lights up the room alot more than a regular old fashion bulb.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's not exactly true that only the spiral florescent bulbs will be available. You will still be able to purchase LED's (which look very similar to the old style incandescent type).

"Hoarding" of the old incandescent type bulbs really is fool hardy, they are NOT energy efficient. Furthermore florescent bulbs need special disposal..yes they are cheaper than LED's but when you have to drive around to find someone who will accept them...not so "cheap" after all.

The purpose of this initiative is to not only save on energy but to reduce "hazardous" waste.

Take a few moments to do a little research. You may have to spend more at first..but it will save you and the environment in the long run. *smiles*


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Don't break the cfl (spiral) bulbs. If you do, you'll have to open the windows, get out of the room and call a Hasmat team in to clean it up. They have mercury in them! There was an article in the local paper about that. I don't think we've gained anything with cfl's for lighting because of the mercury problem!

I have two OttLites now. JoAnn's had a desk model on sale just before Christmas for $19.99! I wouldn't want to be without them. In addition, I have a gooseneck, daylite floor lamp that is good, have had it for several years now.


----------



## reesio (Sep 9, 2011)

Walgreens had generic ottlights at christmas for $15.00 
half price this week for 7.50 Got one may go back for more 

They are great for reading and knitting


----------



## reesio (Sep 9, 2011)

Walgreens had generic ottlights at christmas for $15.00 
half price this week for 7.50 Got one may go back for more 

They are great for reading and knitting


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I love my ott lite I bought at Michaels with a coupon really great for cross stitch


----------



## jat55 (Jan 14, 2012)

I use an OTT bulb in a floor lamp I had. The OTT lamps can be expensive but if you have already have a lamp that gives you good light from below the shade, just replace the old bulb in the lamp with an OTT bulb. Works fine and costs a lot less.


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

I replaced most of the light bulbs in my house with the cfls 5 years ago. I saw an immediate reduction in my electric bill. My husband,who swore he'd never use cfls didn't discover for 6 months what I'd done and I have yet to replace any of them. They are still burning bright after all these years. We used to spend a fortune on light bulbs every year as the incandescent bulbs burned out very quickly at our house. Best money spent.


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

I was lucky & got my Ott light at Tuesday Morning for $20.00 on a special. Floor lamp too.


----------



## craftdiva (May 7, 2011)

I also am addicted to the Ott lites. I tried a generic version first and really didn't like it. Used a discount coupon for Michael's and it was love at first use. I now have 4! BUT--if you have a COSCO near you--the prices are amazing. I have bought 3 from there--$20CDN each. They are tabletop versions but work great. You need to get coupons from Michael's though for the bulbs. They are expensive.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

CathyAnn, disposal of the florescent type bulbs is going to be a HUGE problem in the very near future, due to the mercury in those bulbs.


----------



## jat55 (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree. Between the cfl bulbs and alkaline batteries (both of which should be disposed of properly), land fills will become totally toxic.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

jat, most people don't care, they just put those items in with their regular trash and don't give it a thought.

AT work we go through a massive amount of cfl tubes AND alkaline batteries, my employer pays a "flat rate" for disposal and encourages employees to bring these items from home for proper disposal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> jat, most people don't care, they just put those items in with their regular trash and don't give it a thought.
> 
> AT work we go through a massive amount of cfl tubes AND alkaline batteries, my employer pays a "flat rate" for disposal and encourages employees to bring these items from home for proper disposal.


We have a thing called a 'hazmobile' but minus a car it is pretty impossible to get to. As to longevity I have a collection of 5 bulbs that have failed over a two year period, not at all what they claim!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## jat55 (Jan 14, 2012)

Places like Home Depot will take used alkaline batteries. Below is an article that has helpful information on what to do with them. Since Home Depot will be selling the new light bulbs, they will probably take them as well.


Long the lifeblood of countless electronics, batteries like our trusty AAs and AAAs have packed landfills for years. Now, with a rise of battery recycling programs and alternatives to alkaline easier to find than ever, damage done by disposables can begin its decline?with your help.
So what can you do to dispose of those alkaline enemies of the ecosphere? Recycle, of course. Recycling used batteries is so important that the European Union has made it a law to do so. Over there, you can just take old copperheads back to a retailer.
On this side of the pond, there are specified places you can take your old batteries?just plug in your zip code into this destination locator to find a recycling depot near you.
If you're sick of the whole cycle?having to buy and dispose and buy again?then check out this newish rechargeable battery. It charges right in any computers USB port. It really doesn't get any simpler than that. Down with alkaline!
Want to know what you can do to reduce your carbon footprint? Find out on Planet Green TV's Wa$ted.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a Verilux light I have had for over 10 years. I bought mine from QVC.com but they do sell them on line at Verilux.com. I had to replace the light for the first time last November. It is suppose to simulate daylight. The problem with my light is you cannot just go to the store and buy another bulb. I went on line and bought several so I have them in stock. (The bulbs in the store look like they will fit but the wires are spaces just so they do not work.) I have glaucoma and cataracts in both eyes dreading when it gets so bad I have to have surgery. But I guess everything gets old and needs repairs ha ha :-D :lol:


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Also, when my mother was in a nursing Home they had the center for the Blind come in and work with her and they gave her a halogen light they seem to think that was the best one to use.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

The Harriet Carter cataloge has a Bell and Howell lamp the same as the Ott Lite. I have the floor model both Ott-Lite and Bell and Howell. We don't see any difference at all.


----------



## youbet46 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have had an OTT lilght for several years. In fact, two of them. One by my sewing machine and one by the chair where i knit!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm going to be knitting with dark colored yarn and my eyes are as old as I am...so, I need better lighting so that I won't struggle with each little stitch... making Zori socks for my sis. 

I knew I wanted an Ottlight, but to be sure, I did an internet search and lo and behold there was this thread that you all provided three years ago. 

I got the information I wanted from you KP'ers. And, truly appreciate it. 

The plus is that I work as an on-call knitting instructor so I get an employee discount on everything, including items that are discounted. I also received a mailer from them this week, offering 50% off any regular-priced item... so that would be a total 70% off!! 

Yippie!


----------

